# Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich



## Beni (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich bin ein Teichneuling und weiss mit meinen zum Teil konkreten Vorstellungen nicht weiter.... 
Mein Teich sollte einerseits mir zur Freude aber andererseits auch als Abtrennung zwischen dem Hundewelpenauslauf und der Hühnerweide dienen. Da im Moment immer mehr Hunde an Leptospirose erkranken, ist ein Gartenteich vielleicht nicht die schlauste Einzäunung. Ich habe aber gelesen, dass Leptospiren bei einem pH-Wert unter 6.8 nicht überleben können. Folglich liegt es auf der Hand, dass ich einen sauren Teich brauche. 
Die Frage ist nur, wie komme ich dazu? Was für Pflanzen kann ich da einsetzen? Was für Steine brauche ich oder was soll ich auf den Grund tun.
Am Anfang werde ich den Teich wohl leider mit sehr hartem Leitungswasser befüllen müssen. (da braucht der pH aber auch noch nicht unbedingt sauer zu sein, denn wir nähern uns ja wieder der kälteren Jahreszeit und die ist nicht gefährlich) Später soll aber mein Dachwasser den Teich auffüllen. Ich wäre froh, wenn mein Teich spätestens auf den Sommer 2011 "sauer" ist. Ist das überhaupt realistisch?

Ich dachte mir einfach, es gibt ja auch Moorteiche und die leben ja auch. Also müsste das ganze doch möglich sein!

Für ein par gute Tipps wäre ich Euch aber sehr dankbar.
MfG
Beni


----------



## Majaberlin (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Hallo Beni und erstmal herzlich willkommen -s chön, dass du dir im Vorhinein Gedanken über deinen neuen Teich machst! 

Die Welpen kommen aber nicht an das Wasser, oder? Also meine Welpen konnten mit 6 Wochen schon schwimmen und liebten das Wasser, ich mußte den Teich komplett einzäunen!
Alle 7 Racker haben mir das Ufer und die Pflanzen total vermanscht .

Ünrigens werden die Leptospiren meist eher durch warmblütige Tiere, vom Rind bis zur Maus, ausgeschieden und können so übertragen werden. Außerdem gibt es noch eine Menge anderer Krankheiten, Parvovirose, Hepatitis usw., da kannst du auch mit einem Teich nicht gegensteuern. Insofern verstehe ich deinen Wunsch nach einem sauren Teich nicht ganz.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Hallo Beni,
:willkommen
auch von mir!



> Ünrigens werden die Leptospiren meist eher durch warmblütige Tiere, vom Rind bis zur Maus, ausgeschieden und können so übertragen werden. Außerdem gibt es noch eine Menge anderer Krankheiten, Parvovirose, Hepatitis usw., da kannst du auch mit einem Teich nicht gegensteuern. Insofern verstehe ich deinen Wunsch nach einem sauren Teich nicht ganz.


da geht es mir so wie Maja.

...zur Leptospirose beim Menschen finde ich bei wikipedia: 





> Leptospiren gelangen über den Urin infizierter Säugetiere (Ratten, Hunde, Mäuse) in die Umwelt. Durch kleine Hautverletzungen oder über die Schleimhaut kann der Mensch sich mit dem Erreger anstecken.
> * Häufigkeit*
> 
> 2007 erkrankten in Deutschland 167 Menschen an Leptospirose, was einer Inzidenz von 0,2 auf 100.000 entspricht. Damit ist die Leptospirose eine sehr seltene Krankheit in Deutschland die in der Regel nur in Einzelfällen aus anderen Ländern eingeschleppt wird. Gelegentlich tritt die Leptospirose aber auch hier epidemieartig auf.[1]
> Der letzte Ausbruch fand im Juli 2007 unter Erntehelfern auf einem Erdbeerfeld bei Düren statt. Dabei erkrankten etwa 30 Arbeiter am Feldfieber. Dies war der erste dokumentierte, derartige Vorfall seit über 40 Jahren.


...und zu Leptospirose bei Hunden, wieder wikipedia:


> Leptospiren werden von infizierten Tieren im Urin ausgeschieden. Die Infektion erfolgt durch Kontakt über die Haut oder Schleimhäute. Als derzeitiger Hauptübertragungsweg gilt die Aufnahme von mit Rattenharn kontaminiertem Wasser, wie es vor allem in Pfützen während der Sommermonate vorkommt.





> *Therapie*
> 
> Die Behandlung erfolgt durch Gabe von Antibiotika (Penicillin G, Ampicillin, Streptomycin, Chloramphenicol oder Erythromycin). Streptomycin kann nur eingesetzt werden, wenn kein Nierenversagen vorliegt. Neben der Antibiose können allgemein unterstützende Behandlungen im Sinne einer symptomatischen Therapie erfolgen.
> * Bekämpfung*
> ...


Ich denke, du kennst dich besser mit Leptospirose aus als ich, aber meinst du wirklich, ein Gartenteich stellt eine Gefahr dar?

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## danyvet (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Hallo Beni,

warum impfst du deine Hunde nicht gegen Leptospirose?? Wenn in deiner Gegend Lepto ein Problem ist, musst du die Hunde eben halbjährlich impfen, denn solange hält der Titer nur ungefähr. Oder habt ihr einen anderen Leptospirenstamm? 
Ich glaube übrigens auch, dass der Teich weniger Gefahr für deine Hunde ist. Die Erregerkonzentration, wenn da mal eine Ratte reinpieselt wird nicht besonders groß sein. Eine Pfütze ist da schon eher eine Gefahr. Was sagt dein Tierarzt?


----------



## Beni (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Hoi zäme. Ihr wart ja echt fleissig!!! Vielen Dank  

Also mein Tierarzt rät mir von einem Teich ab, weil sie jedes Jahr mehrere Hunde mit Nierenversagen wegen diesen miesen Leptospieren einschläfern müssen! (Darum suche ich ja nach einer Möglichkeit, ob es nicht doch irgendwie realisierbar wäre)
Von den wenigen Schülern die ich bis jetzt in meiner Hundeschule unterrichtete, war auch schon eine Person dabei, die sich nach zwei Monaten wieder von ihrem Welpen hat trennen müssen - eben wegen dem Problem. Eine Therapie hätte sie ca. sFr 30 000.- gekostet.

Dass wir dagegen impfen das ist korrekt, aber wie in einem Zitat erwähnt, gegen den falschen Stamm! Da nützt alles impfen nichts!

Vor etwa 4 Jahren war es so schlimm, dass die Uniklinik in Zürich all ihren Kunden ein Mail mit Warnungen und Ratschlägen verschickte. Stehende Gewässer die sich erwärmen sind seither für viele Hunde in der Schweiz ein Tabu. Da wird nicht darin gebadet noch daraus getrunken.

Das wegen dem Schwimmen habe ich mir auch überlegt: Meine Rasse ist im Normalfall wasserscheu. Ich bin schon ganz stolz, weil mein Rüde sich diesen Sommer ins Wasser rein legt, aber schwimmen - nein danke!
Wenn ich im Fluss schwimmen gehe, dann stehen sie nur am Rand und schauen mich an, als ob ich nächstens ertrinken würde.
Nun habe ich einfach die Hoffnung, dass sich dies auch mit einem Teich nicht ändert. 

Liebe Grüsse
Beni


----------



## danyvet (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

puh! das klingt ja schrecklich! hoffentlich schleppt die keiner über die Grenze!
In Ösiland haben wir zum Glück nicht so ein Leptospirenproblem :beten


----------



## Bebel (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Hi Beni

Willkommen hier im Forum!

Hier ein Link  der Dir vielleicht weiter hilft http://www.br-online.de/bayerisches-fernsehen/unser-land/garten-gartengestaltung-schwimmteich-mit-moorpflanzen-ID1216285136677.xml
Da gehts zwar um einen Schwimmteich - kommt einem sauren Gartenteich jedoch sehr nahe.
Statt dem Torf im Pflanzenfilter kannst Du ja auch den Ufergraben mit Torf füllen.

LG Bebel


----------



## bechi (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Hallo
Habe auch einen Schwimmteich und würde gerne einen Hundewelpen aufnehmen würde. Was muss man bezüglich der Einzäunung beachten? Vielleicht wäre ein älterer Hund schon etwas mehr erfahren, und würde nicht gleich da drinnen ertrinken allerdings haben wir uns wegen der Lernfähigkeit für einen jungen Hund entschieden. Also bitte irgendwelche Erfahrungswerte bezüglich Hund und Teich sind willkommen.


----------



## danyvet (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Hallo Bechi,

das ist ganz unterschiedlich. Meiner zb. mag überhaupt kein Wasser außer das im Wassernapf . Wenn du Glück hast, angelst du dir auch so einen wasserscheuen Hund, wenn nicht....kann das schon mühsam werden. Erfahrung mit Hund, der gern schwimmt, und Teich kann ich dir also leider nicht bieten. Aber es gibt hier ja noch genug andere Teichler mit Hunden


----------



## Majaberlin (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Das ist alles eine Erziehungssache. Meine Welpen waren alle im Teich - bis die zuverlässig gehorchten, dauerte das eine Weile und der Teich hat ziemlich gelitten.
Aber ein etwas älterer Hund (z.B. aus einem Tierheim oder einer Tötungsstation im Ausland) ist durchaus lernbereit und lernfähig - oft sogar eher als ein Junghund. Wobei ein Welpe ungleich mehr Arbeit und Blödsinn macht als ein etwas älterer Hund.


----------



## Beni (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Hoi Bechi
Für mich ist es einfach wichtig, dass ein Welpe an mehreren Stellen wieder aus dem Wasser kommt, für den Fall dass er, trotz aller Vorsichtsmassnahmen und Verbote, doch mal rein fällt. Wenn längere Stücke Rand für ihn unbezwingbar sind, so kannst Du sie evtl mit einem Brett (wie eine Hühnerleiter) unterbrechen.
Ich sage mir auch: Lieber lasse ich ihn mal in meiner *An*wesenheit rein fallen (einen Fehler machen) als alles hermetisch um den Teich herum abzudichten.  Ich würde ihn dann auch ruhig ein Bischen "schwitzen" lassen bis er selber wieder raus kommt und ich würde unterdessen mit ihm "schimpfen". Somit lernt er nämlich zwei Dinge: 1. Herrchen/Frauchen findet es nicht toll, wenn ich da baden gehe und 2. es gibt (einen) Weg um wieder von alleine aus dem Wasser zu kommen. Sollte er später in Abwesenheit von Hilfe wieder einmal rein fallen, so kann ihm das Wissen um einen Ausweg das Leben retten.
Sollte er den Weg aus dem Wasser nicht von alleine finden, so geht aussen am Ufer zu der Stelle wo er raus kommt. Er wird Euch nach schwimmen und lernen! Wichtig: Mittleid ist in diesem Fall fehl am Platz!  Hunde können eine ganze Weile schwimmen und Wasser ist nur nass sonst nichts!
Wenn ihr ihn rausfischen müsst, ist das ein eindeutiges Zeichen, dass ihr die Sache mit dem Ausstieg neu überdenken müsst, denn auch ein älterer Hund kann im Eifer mal unfreiwillig baden gehen.

Viel Spass
Beni


----------



## Piroska (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Wir haben einen jungen Cairn Terrier (geboren im März 2010), der bereits im Juni 2010 in unserem Schwimmteich geschwommen ist. Er konnte auch alleine wieder raus, da wir Ufermatten von NG über den Uferwall verlegt haben. Neue, in den Ufergraben gesetzte Pflanzen, wollte er am Anfang fressen. Mit einem wiederholten energischen Nein konnte man ihm das auch abgewöhnen. Jetzt legt er sich bei größerer Hitze in den Ufengraben zum Abkühlen. Alles völlig problemlos. Der Hund meiner Schwester macht allerdings einen großen Bogen um den Teich. Die gleiche Rasse, allerdings völlig wasserscheu. Nur Mut. Vielleicht auch lieber eine kleine Rasse nehmen. Wenn die mal irgendwo drauftreten, ist der Schaden nicht so groß. Gruss Annette


----------



## Buffo Buffo (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Ich möchte einen "sauren" Teich*

Hallo Annette
das Foto ist super! 





> Jetzt legt er sich bei größerer Hitze in den Ufengraben zum Abkühlen.


  
ein cleveres Kerlchen!


----------

